# Polaroid TV Turns on to Polaroid Logo, then screen goes blank



## shawnunder7

Hello all, i am having a weird problem on one of my friends TV'S. Its a Polaroid LCD TV I believe. When i turn it on, the blue light comes on along with the Polaroid logo, but then after the logo disappears, the screen just stays black. The blue light is still on, but no responce. I have seen tutorials on how to change the caps, and will try that if that's the problem. Does anyone else think its something else wrong with it?


----------



## octaneman

Hi shawnunder7

Is the back light still on ? Inspect the caps first if there's no visible sign of damage check to see if your model has a t-con board.


----------



## shawnunder7

octaneman said:


> Hi shawnunder7
> 
> Is the back light still on ? Inspect the caps first if there's no visible sign of damage check to see if your model has a t-con board.


I opened it and i checked the caps, and two of them are bumped up. I'm going to go to radio shack and get the replacements, solder them on and see what happens.


----------



## shawnunder7

Well I went to Radio Shack but they only had 1000uF 35V caps. Would those work for the tv? It has 10V caps, but Radio Shack only has 35V. Don't want to order online because it will take a while.


----------



## octaneman

shawnunder7 said:


> Well I went to Radio Shack but they only had 1000uF 35V caps. Would those work for the tv? It has 10V caps, but Radio Shack only has 35V. Don't want to order online because it will take a while.




Yes they would. The voltage on the rail can go as high as 35v but you only need 10v, whats most important is the capacitance rating. As long as its 1000uf the capacitors will work no problem.


----------



## shawnunder7

octaneman said:


> Yes they would. The voltage on the rail can go as high as 35v but you only need 10v, whats most important is the capacitance rating. As long as its 1000uf the capacitors will work no problem.


Thanks a lot! I also had to gt 10uf 450v capacitors, but had to get them off E-Bay because no one around where I live has them. Hope all goes well...


----------

